# Canadian Raptor Conservancy Photo Shoot.



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

Eagle swoop by seastud, on Flickr


Still editing.
More to come.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 21, 2016)

Beautiful.  To bad that big silly bird photobombed you.  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

Wicked shot! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (May 21, 2016)

Cool reflective shot


----------



## KC1 (May 21, 2016)

Nice, can you edit out the bracelet?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Beautiful.  To bad that big silly bird photobombed you.  Lol
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk



Darn birds always wrecking my landscape shots.



jcdeboever said:


> Wicked shot!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk





annamaria said:


> Cool reflective shot



Thank you.



KC1 said:


> Nice, can you edit out the bracelet?


I could. Maybe later. Too tired right now.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

A few more.




Eagle Portrait by seastud, on Flickr




baby barn owl by seastud, on Flickr




Kestral by seastud, on Flickr




Harris Hawk by seastud, on Flickr




Eagle Owl by seastud, on Flickr




Close UP by seastud, on Flickr




wing drag by seastud, on Flickr

Logan was with me.




Logan by seastud, on Flickr

And someone else. Guess who?




Mystery guest. by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (May 21, 2016)

Those are real wicked as well. Man, those owls are wall art. I assume that is the wife that gives birth to little jr. zombie babies.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

Thank you. Good guess but not Mrs. Zombie.


----------



## KC1 (May 21, 2016)

Sister?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

Member of the forum.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 21, 2016)

Very nice shots.  I think the Kestrel and the "wing drag" are my favourite.

SimplyBarb?

WesternGuy


----------



## pjaye (May 21, 2016)

Freaking amazing shots. Well, except for that girl at the end. She really needs better gear. Maybe she should talk to these guys. They seemed kind of friendly.


----------



## pjaye (May 21, 2016)

Eagle pic nominated for POTM.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2016)

Outstanding work Alex!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 21, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## coastalconn (May 21, 2016)

Nice that you get to shoot them in flight there.  You really nailed that GHO shot..


----------



## spiralout462 (May 21, 2016)

Sweet.  I love Kestrels!   Loons like a good time.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 22, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Nice that you get to shoot them in flight there.  You really nailed that GHO shot..





spiralout462 said:


> Sweet.  I love Kestrels!   Loons like a good time.



Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 22, 2016)

A couple more.




Redtail flight by seastud, on Flickr




baby Horned by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye (May 22, 2016)

Love that you got the babies looking the same direction. Their heads were all over the place!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 22, 2016)

Yes that top one  sure seemed to....SQUIRREL!


----------



## baturn (May 22, 2016)

Great sets! Reminds me to get out to the local raptor rescue .


----------



## jcdeboever (May 22, 2016)

Baby Horned is amazing. I ran out of POTM votes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (May 22, 2016)

lol. Thank you.


----------



## dannylightning (May 23, 2016)

amazing set of photos.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 23, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2016)

Here's our entry way now.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 28, 2016)

Oh and Logan's upper pic was a Golden Eagle.


----------

